# Clavier inactif au boot ? >> reset PRAM ko / boot usb aussi



## Wil Yeah (7 Mai 2011)

bonjour à tous !

Sans vous racontez ma vie, cela fait des mois que je reve d'un macbook pro et j'ai enfin trouvé la perle rare ! Utilisateur de Windows depuis mon enfance, je me régale à découvrir mon nouveau jouet ...

Ce qui m'amène vers vous c'est l'impossibilité de faire un reset PRAM et de booter sur usb.

Avant de vous laissez répondre, je plante le décor :

J'ai acheté ce mac d'occasion, sans cd et déja configuré par le précédent utilisateur.
Psychorigide ( je tente de me soigner  ), je me dis que de refaire une instal propre est une bonne chose. En attendant la fin du téléchargement d'une image de léopard 10.6, je continu à faire mes expérience et la je m'aperçois que le bluetooth ne fonctionne pas.

Après un petit tour sur google, il semble que ce n'est rien de grave et qu'un "reset PRAM" peut résoudre ca.

Je reboot ma machine ( mon bébé en fait  ) et j'exécute la combinaison de touche pomme + ALT + P + R. Cela ne fonctionne pas.
Etant novice, je me dis que je dois mal m'y prendre alors je vais sur youtube pour voir comment les gens font. Sauvé ! je ne suis pas gogol ( enfin pas tout à fait ).
Je ré-éteint mon mac, le rallume, refais la combinaison de touche AVANT l'apparition de l'écran gris mais toujours rien 

Au pire, peut etre est ce un probleme de mise a jour. Sachant que je vais tout remettre à zéro, je ferai la MAJ après mon installation clean.

Je me lance donc dans la création d'une clé usb bootable.
Cette derniere fais 32 go, formatée dans le bon format et avec la table de partition GUID.
J'ai suivi un tuto on ne peut plus simple en faisant "restaurer" mon image sur ma clé.

J'éteins le mac, le rallume et appuie sur ALT pour avoir le menu de boot et la : RIEN !!! :mouais:

Je me dis que mon clavier a peut être un problème.
Dans léopard, je vais dans le clavier visuel et en appuyant sur les touches, léopard mon confirme que mes touches fonctionnent correctement.

Donc la je sèche et je m'adresse à vous !

N'ayant jamais posté sur un forum, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il fous faut comme informations ...

La config : MBP 17' serie Mi 2009 ( C2D 2,8 go, 4 go de RAM )
Dans " a propos de ce mac > plus d'information", dans la catégorie bluetooth, il est bien marqué "aucunes infos disponibles".

En vous remerciant pour votre aide,
Wilfried.


----------



## glen_fiddich (9 Mai 2011)

j'ai le meme  MBP 17' serie Mi 2009 ( C2D 2,8 go, 4 go de RAM ), et je me retrouve avec le meme problème que toi
j'arrive pas à réinstalle PRAM et a faire reset SMC avec un clavier usb!!!

j'implore votre aide, je suis triste


----------



## Wil Yeah (9 Mai 2011)

Salut,

Il semble que cela soit un problème récurent ...

Depuis mon post, j'ai fais plusieurs recherches et voila ce que j'ai trouvé ( a vérifier sur ton mac ) :

- Les mises à jours sont elles toutes faites ? moi c'est bon et ça ne résoud rien ...
- Arrives tu a booter sur un support amovible ? moi pas mais je n'ai qu'un usb bootable ( je fais une copie sur dvd demain pour le test ). Si tu y arrive, on peut en déduire que ton clavier est hors de cause non ?
- as tu fais un reset SMC ? ( http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR )

Essaye tout cela et dis moi si ça à marché pour toi.

Cdt,
Wil.


----------



## glen_fiddich (10 Mai 2011)

oui, je viens de faire toutes les mise à jours possibles toujours le  meme probleme les touches de clavier usb ne fonctionne plus au démarrage  du mac donc pas de reset PRAM ni reset SMC ni démarrer avec dvd
auparavant, je pouvais le faire avec un clavier usb
le probleme est survenu pour moi juste après un calibrage de la batterie.....à méditer


----------



## Wil Yeah (10 Mai 2011)

moi je n'ai pas fait de calibrage donc est réellement générateur du problème ?
Pour moi, le reset smc a fonctionné mais n'a rien resolu ...

Je vais voir si je peux contacter Apple pour leur soumettre le probleme ...


----------



## glen_fiddich (10 Mai 2011)

j'aimerai bien savoir comment t'a fait un reset SMC, moi j'arrive pas
j'ai essayer la méthode donnée sur apple support, ca donne rien ou je me prend mal

j'attend t'a méthode


----------



## Wil Yeah (11 Mai 2011)

alors j'ai fais ce que dit Apple :

- Éteignez l&#8217;ordinateur.
- Branchez l&#8217;adaptateur secteur MagSafe à une source d&#8217;alimentation et connectez-le au Mac si ce n&#8217;est pas déjà fait.
- Sur le clavier intégré, appuyez simultanément sur les touches Maj + Ctrl + Option (de gauche) et sur le bouton d&#8217;alimentation.
- Relâchez en même temps toutes les touches et le bouton d&#8217;alimentation.
- Appuyez sur le bouton d&#8217;alimentation pour allumer l&#8217;ordinateur.  
Remarque : il est possible que l&#8217;état du voyant de l&#8217;adaptateur secteur MagSafe change ou que le voyant s&#8217;éteigne de façon temporaire lorsque vous réinitialisez le SMC.

Dis moi si cela à fonctionné / solutionné qque chose pour toi ...
Ps : impossible de contacter Apple par mail, seul le telephone fonctionne apparement ...


----------



## glen_fiddich (11 Mai 2011)

merci, j'ai essayer mais rien ne se passe je vois rien de changer lors de cette opération 
sérieusement je pense formater tout et voir aprés
je te tiens au courant...........


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mai 2011)

glen_fiddich a dit:


> merci, j'ai essayer mais rien ne se passe je vois rien de changer lors de cette opération
> sérieusement je pense formater tout et voir aprés
> je te tiens au courant...........


STOP !!! Formater ne servira à rien :mouais:

J'aimerais savoir si ce sont des claviers bluetooth ?

Si oui tant que le système n'est pas lançé le clavier n'est pas reconnu un point c'est tout

C'est bien pour cela que j'ai pris l'option clavier filaire avec pavé numérique pour mon iMac 21,5 :mouais: Et ce pour le même prix que celui bluetooth


----------



## Wil Yeah (11 Mai 2011)

Salut Dos Jones,

Merci de te joindre à nous ...

Pour ma part, c'est le clavier du MBP que j'utilise ... Dans le doute, j'en ai un compatible mac en filaire mais cela n'a pas résolu le problème ...

Je suis assez remonté contre "Apple" qui me fait vraiment regretter mon achat ... Du coup j'ai pris RDV dans un Apple store au genius bar pour aller exposer mon problème ( et non gueuler comme on pourrait le penser )

A mon retour, je vous dirai si quelque chose à évoluer.

ah, au fait, j'ai fais un reset EFI mais cela n'a rien changé ( ni bluetooth ni reset pram ni rien du tout )


----------



## glen_fiddich (11 Mai 2011)

non non j'ai un clavier filaire, le hic c'est que j'ai deja fait fonctionner les touches du clavier filaire au démarrage (reset PRAM, Touche alt, touche c et touche d)
maintenant, je n'arrive plus

peut etre peut tu me donner l'astuce pour un reset EFI
merci à vous les amis


----------



## Wil Yeah (12 Mai 2011)

pour le reset EFI, presses longtemps le bouton power jusqu'a ce que la diode blanche devant clignote pleins de fois. puis tu redémarre ton mac ( perso j'ai pas vu de différence )


----------



## Wil Yeah (18 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis aller ce jour au Apple Store de BDX faire examiner mon mac et discuter avec un technicien.
Le verdict est clair pour moi : pas de bluetooth, reset PRAM ko et clavier inactif au boot ( ce qui a mit le technicien sur le cul ) = pb carte mere !!! montant de la réparation : 450 euros HT 

Pour info, pour faire un reset PRAM, le clavier Apple filaire fonctionne ou sinon, il faut ouvrir le MBP, retirer une barrette de RAM, et faire la manip du reset PRAM ( en retirant la barrette, cela fait sauter l'évntuelle mot de passe sur l'EFI qui pourrait bloquer la manipulation en temps normal ) ...

Bien a vous tous,
Wil.


----------

